
Ask HN: React JS instead of GWT in Java application? - ipselon
We are crafting a system which will help to overcome the difficulties which Java developers have when they try to make a modern front-end utilising great frameworks and technologies from JavaScript world.<p>The first step is done, we made a visual development tool Structor (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ipselon&#x2F;structor) for React UI.<p>The next step will be a bunch of source code generators, which will produce React components along with Ajax methods for REST endpoints. Shortly, Structor will generate all source code for UI components along with the glue code for connection to the back end.<p>In addition there will be starter-kits which include different combinations of Spring Boot application, set of ReactUI components, and etc.<p>We are on the early stage, but I think this will greatly simplify the development of the front-end for the enterprise.<p>What do you think about such approach?
======
ipselon
Just to clarify our approach I made a video. Here you can see how to create a
sign in menu for Facebook and GooglePlus in Structor.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks2tWAJvDqo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks2tWAJvDqo)

And there are 2 boilerplate projects for Structor here:
[http://helmetrex.com](http://helmetrex.com)

